
Bootstrap 4: A Visual Guide to What's New - hxw
https://medium.com/wdstack/bootstrap-4-whats-new-visual-guide-c84dd81d8387#.d46l2myj4
======
LukasP
For me, the biggest change is using rem instead of px. With rem, all font
sizes are relative to the root element. It is easier to scale up or down for
devices.

